# TTOC Avatar; still not working!



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Is it ever going to be fixed? :? Just curious I guess...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Is it ever going to be fixed? :? Just curious I guess...


I suspect not


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Er, its working....

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae

It's not working... :? or at least it isn't on mine (just checked)... maybe my TTOC membership has lapsed


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> Jae
> 
> It's not working... :? or at least it isn't on mine (just checked)... maybe my TTOC membership has lapsed


 

Same here! :?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Still can't see anything... :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae is busy at the moment.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I guess we should wait for the new server to go on-line to see if this is fixed.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unless any software is updated, I'm guessing this won't be fixed :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just tried to upload a new avatar from my HMC pics ... and can't. Now I've deleted my old one, I haven't got one at all 

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Now sorted - I think the pic I was trying to use was too big.

Moley


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Sorted? I still can't see a TTOC avatar under my name and yours too! :?


----------

